# Size limit on bass??



## Cracker (May 15, 2012)

What the size limit on bass??


----------



## collinscraft2 (Sep 11, 2009)

at least 12" long. No max length. 5 per license.


----------



## Cracker (May 15, 2012)

Thank you sir. I may try my luck and keep a couple for dinner.


----------

